# Pstree error



## SuperKadorSEO (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi everybody I'm SuperKadorSEO,

I need for my project pstree, but with FreeBSD I must install for use. So I follow a topic for that and when I go to /usr/ports/sysutils/pstree for install that fails.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2011)

How to ask questions the smart way - Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## jem (Nov 3, 2011)

If your /usr/ports directory is empty, you will need to install the ports tree first.

Try:

`# portsnap fetch`
`# portsnap extract`


----------



## SuperKadorSEO (Nov 3, 2011)

Omg, I have shame I forgot this step. Ok ok really thank you jem. I will try now!

For go use internet on FreeBSD, there's only Lynx?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 3, 2011)

Read the Handbook and search the forums. You really need to start reading the documentation that is already there.


----------

